# Turning a Guest Bedroom into a Master Bath



## BbAaSsSs (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone Help me with this??? Please or does anyone know of somewhere I can go that might help me with this?? Thanx

Bass


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I am probably as ignorance as you, but I think the big concern is the plumbing, as the bed room you expected to convert must have access to hot/cold water lines as well as water go away pipe, I think if that bed room is close to your existing bath room, that would be easier, if it is not, it could be a much bigger job. I think it is hard for anyone give you accurate estimation without knowing the locations of your pipelines.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Also really depends on whats below this bedroom, you'll really need a chase to run the water and waste lines to the basement ( do you have one?? ) Having a closet under the bedroom would be a big plus! Unless you've done this type of work before I'de leave it to a pro, and just do the painting if you really want to get involved.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Also whatever is under this space will need to have the ceiling all exposed for the plumbing which will be all spread out, which might fall over more than one room on first floor.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Plumbing and wiring will be your 2 biggest obstacles. Your best bet would be to hire a contractor to come look your situation over and make some recomendations. Use this info to determine if you are up to the job.

You don't say where you are. Most places you will have to pull permits for plumbing and elec. and have it inspected.


----------



## BbAaSsSs (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanx alot guys for all your help. I wish I owned the house it would make telling you all about it alot easier lol. I have only went through the house once and didnt think about this until after I got home. I am going through the house again this sunday and will do a major walk through! I will try and get more details. I dont think I will be up for doing it myself from what everyone has said. What do you think something like this will cost if I hire it out? I know its hard to make an estamite without know much more about it. But a range would help alot! Thanx guys!!

Bass


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Just as a ballpark, I would say 15-18k. If I were doing the job, which thankfully I'm not, I would gut the room, including however much of the subflooring was needed to run the plumbing. The way I've usually done something like this is to cut or pull the planking up and have a hole saw for going through the floor joists (provided they are wide enough to handle a hole for the drain pipe and still leave plenty of meat).

The subfloor can then be screwed back on and no mess downstairs. Sometimes you can run lines down walls without having to open anything up, but that is never a guarantee. It takes a pretty good marksman to go from the basement through a first floor wall and up to the second floor. Or at least someone that knows what they're doing. 

Anybody ever get to solder splices on 4' sections of copper as you feed the line down a hole? It's fun, but don't drop the pipe!


----------



## BbAaSsSs (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanx Ken, wow 15-18k thats alot of money! Does that include all the fixtures like tub and shower and everything? or is that just for plumbing and electric? Thanx for your help Ken! Hope to hear back from you soon!


Bass


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

That is actually the whole shebang. There's a lot of time involved in something like this and I finish out fairly nice. I'm sure you could find a lower price.


----------



## BbAaSsSs (Jan 29, 2006)

Ken, Well I am wanting to go all out in this bathroom. I am Planning on Flipping this house and plan on going all out on the whole house. New Hardwood Floors through out new kitchen Cabinets Granite countertops through out the whole house and Maybe finishing the Basement. I have a budget of about 40,000 to do this whole project but I have a few freinds that are going to help. Ones a Drywaller, Ones an electrician, and ones a Cabinetmaker. So hopefully this will help cut that price down alittle. I just wish I had a freind that was a plumber. Thanx alot for all your help! 

Bass


----------



## Guy (Feb 7, 2006)

I personally would not get too wild in a flipper. View it as a business venture not something you are going to retire in.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I suggest you looking into applying a permit, although you may think it is too much hassle, but you will be surprise those code restrictions they impose on you is for the good of your construction and sometimes you need to change your plan a bit to suit those code restrictions...I am doing this right now for my basement renovation, although I have to say my project although also quite large, but does not seem so complicated as yours.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2007)

Guy said:


> I personally would not get too wild in a flipper. View it as a business venture not something you are going to retire in.


Yes, you will make more money on a flip if you don't go all out. High end custom materials are not for everyone and sometimes will price you out of what a lot of people can pay. But if the house is in a very ritzy section of town it may be the way to go. I would go buckwild installing super high end fixtures in a working class neighborhood.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How close is the current bathroom to the master bedroom?
Can you use any of the bedrooms as a master?
Is the current bathroom on an adjacent wall to where you want the new bathroom?
The closer it is then that may bring the cost down.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Redline, this post is over a year old...I'm thinking they've moved on.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

I did not notice the date.
Looks like rb in va bumped the thread.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2007)

redline said:


> I did not notice the date.
> Looks like rb in va bumped the thread.


Sorry, I thought the last post was in 2007. Whoops! :whistling2:

I was searching threads for info and just got a little carried away I guess.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

HA, HA, HA, ha......:laughing: 


(I made the same mistake of replying to an old one too :blush:...when someone else dug up an old post)


We need an icon with a little person holding up a sign that says: "OLD POST"


----------

